# Sevcon Gen4 programming



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Not in the UK, but I have experience. 

Do you have the IXXAT dongle? DVT software?


----------



## DanielReclik (Mar 4, 2017)

Not in UK but I can help You too. DVT customer and IXXAT is necessary...almost 

I have another option...difficult but it is...I tested this option with Orion BMS and CANDapter from Evert, so I think that with Sevcon it could work too...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The DVT software requires IXXAT, doesn't work with any CAN adapter, unfortunately.


----------



## David Arthur (Sep 25, 2017)

hi Lupinthief, got your message on my email ,but cant see it here?. But in answer to your question, ive not got very far ime afraid. I am more concerned getting my bike through its MOT and getting some test miles, than the actual motor type, and because i also have a Sevcon 450A 48v controller, and brushed dc motor as well, and to save a lot of time, i just slotted that in the chassis for now, at least then i can run her, as i bought it new, and already set up by Sevcon, and from what i have read up to now regards above it can be quite a bit involved, and ultimately if the bike is as good as i would hope, the motor will eventually be inadequate anyway for this project, so currently put to one side. I also dont have any dongle or software, another moot point, I had hoped to just disconnect everything, and wire up as std, and hope it would work, but have already moved on, but would be interested in anything you learn, as it seems a lovely motor, and being totally sealed, ideal for my motorcycle project. all the best yours Dave


----------



## DanielReclik (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi frodus. You have absolutely right that DVT needs IXXAT converter. Moreover old one needs first version of compact USB, new one needs second version but it is necessary to have licence key (one year valid).

But please read my answer carefully...I have DVT and IXXAT. Moreover I made a lot of CAN based application for programming our BMSes by IXXAT. We cooperate with the same Sevcon with our batteries

It is simple to use different CAN adapter. You need to connect IXXAT and DVT one one side, second Can adapter as a reader and application which all data from CAN send via TCP. Last necessity is to have a TCP application which send all data from TCP to CAN...If both sides has CAN based on virtual COM port it is so easy...You need to send all data which You get and resend all what you receive

In this case it is possible to help someone from another place if both sides has good Internet connection


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I sell Sevcon licenses (new) that work with new or old dongles. I also have 3 dongles w/ software in stock. 

I get you now on the remote user only needing a can adapter.... that makes sense. It might be slow, and you might get some timeouts if the user is far away.... but as long as you re-route over TCP it should work. That's a pretty cool idea! 

I tried with a USB over TCP port re-director and it worked so-so.


----------



## Lupinthief (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers guys. 

I was hoping to avoid having to buy the IXXAT, but sounds like that might not be feasible. 

The remote idea sounds great, but might be a bit painful.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello folks

I am in the UK and in need of support checking/reprogramming my Sevcon 4 size 2 controller please. Did you get anywhere with this? Is the remote programming thing possible and would you be able to help me please?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## David Arthur (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Tyler ive only looked at my controller because I recognise I don't have the skillset or tools to resolve, so have totally given up on my controller, they say they are good but only if you spend a couple of grand on all the software and dongles etc and a week studying the manuals, can you get them to work, I bought a Kelly controller straight out of the box had my motor with my FREE uploaded software from there site, and had it running in 5 mins, admittedly it was a dc controller, but I am a complete muppet on a PC, how difficult should it be, and if so how much better is it, the Kelly seemed to have all that was needed and more. I have seen a few basic wiring diagrams for Sevcon and will eventually try one of these, and have now cut a few wires from the plug and have got the green light to come on but its flashing but am reluctant to stuff any further wires into plug holes till 100% sure and so its just sat on the bench, bit frustrating but it may be a good swop for somebody, and I still have the option to send back to Sevcon, who are happy to have a look, but they informed me, they might not be able to do much if it has been programmed with Ashwoods own hybrid software, etc etc etc, if anybody has a unit I can just fit on my bike ready to go I would be interested, or possible swops with other stuff I have including lifepo4 battery cells from used 10ah Headway cells, to a batch of new 90ah and 240ah cells and possibly a Dec 2015 Nissan electric van pack with only 16000 miles, its still in the vehicle so can demo running and driving, ime also in the process of making a batch of huge motorcycle aluminium, rear wheel sprockets, for your project. will keep you posted. yours Dave


----------



## SevconGuy (Oct 19, 2018)

If you have any details of the motor, I'll look if i have the configuration dcf file. 

if you need anything specific changed in the dcf I can help.


did some IPM motor matching from Aswood a month ago, ipm33, 50 and 66.


if you have anything where you can communicate with the CAN ? dont have to be IXAAT, I know the manual adressing to program your potentiometer by hand.


----------



## David Arthur (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Sevcon guy sorry so long getting back, don't manage to get much free time to get on site, but now you have responded, I will forward the details you require asap yours Dave


----------



## David Arthur (Sep 25, 2017)

SevconGuy said:


> If you have any details of the motor, I'll look if i have the configuration dcf file.
> 
> if you need anything specific changed in the dcf I can help.
> 
> ...


Hi Sevcon guy sorry about the delay, but after Ive eventually managed to reach the motor ect from out of the back of my shipping container, after all that, it doesn't say much, it seems to be the Std Ashwood pm axial flux low voltage motor circa 15hp that they have on website, plus I don't have anything other than a laptop, and my only experience is uploading cutting files to my CNC machine, and a bit on a Kelly controller,so green as grass, hoping to have a proper look at it next year, and wire an exact copy, as shown on a boating website, but any suggestions gratefully received. yours Dave


----------

